# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  network problem

## laxmi.well

मोबाईल में सिम बार बार नेटवर्क छोड़ दे रहा है उसे किस तरह सही करे। मोबाईल को रिसेट भी कर दिया तब भी ये परेशानी आ रही है। plz help.

----------


## Varun.

पहले ३ जी के जगह २ जी नेटवर्क पर मोबाइल सेट करो काम बने तो ठीक वरना कोई दूसरा सिम कार्ड इस्तेमाल कर के देखो और उसके बाद भी समस्या बरक़रार रही तो मोबाइल रिपेर शॉप या सर्विस सेंटर पर दिखाओ

----------


## vinod09

अगर इतना करने पर भी ठीक न हो तो उसे कचरे के डिब्बे में डाल दे !!!!!!!!!!!

----------

